# Rabbit meat



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Well this is not for my chis but my cats. What is rabbit similar to in protein make up? I am trying to decide is I should let my cat Huly give it a try. I gave my cat Nala a can (she is 18 and needs more fat in her diet as she is not retaining weight) and Huly went nuts. He tried to paw through her cage to get to it. Well Huly is highly allergic to Beef, ALL Seafood, Eggs, Corn, Potato, Yeast, Tomato, and Pumpkin. With minor allergies to Venison and Alfalfa. It says he is negative to Rabbit, Pork, and Poultry. 

So would you let him try Duck or Rabbit? He does great on Chicken but I hate giving him the same thing every day. I want him to be able to try different things and enjoy stuff. He does steal a bite of my Red Hot and Blue Dry Rub Ribs when I get them LOL I know he should not eat people food but their is so much he can't have I let him slide on those since I only get them rarely.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Rabbit is very lean, whereas duck is fatty. Rabbit is considered an easily digestible meat, because it is so lean and quite white for a red meat. If the cats don't like it, I'm sure the dogs will!


----------

